# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014



## Angler9999

MeFo April 2014
Ich freue mich auf Eure Beiträge und Fotos.


----------



## armyn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

moin
noch 4 tage , dann gehts nach Bornholm zum Mefo-fischen:vik:


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

dann sehen wir uns.....


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Danke Icha,
 ich bin auch davon ausgegangen.
 Ich habe mir diesen grad erst zugelegt, aber noch keinen Kontakt mit gehabt.
 Du hast recht der läuft tatsächlich super und ich werde ihn dann noch nicht aussortieren.


----------



## Icha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Gerne.

Auf keinen Fall aussortieren!

Ich angeln zwar noch nicht lange auf Meerforelle aber dieser Blinker hat mir bereits eine 43cm Blanke gebracht :q

Ich hab z.B. den More Silda in grün/weiß, blau/silber und schwarz/kupfer in meiner Tasche.

Auf dem silber/blauen hatte ich schon paar Nachläufer und einen heftiger Biss versaut...scheint also auch zu laufen...

Ich mag die Blinker irgendwie, Lauf und Optik sind super :l einzig fliegen tun sie nicht soooo weit.


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Schönen April gewünscht#6
Mit More Silda Blinkern hab ich auch recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht,, aber der Balzer Colonel Seatrout in 26gramm hat mich fast nie enttäuscht,,der fliegt unglaublich gut und läuft top,besonders bei Drill Stops.
Heut Abend muss was gehn#:


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

was steht hier drüber, *richtig*
also nicht so viel schnacken und her mit den apriltrutten #h


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

So sah es aus, als ich zu der Stelle die mir schon öfters Glück gebracht hat, kam#t Da zweifelt man natürlich ob was geht..
in Hüfttiefem Wasser#q






Aber genau 20uhr und nach gefühlten 200 Würfen gabs nen starken Ruck und einen saftigen Drill,, danach lag die erste Apriltrutte im Kescher und wieder einmal hat mich der angebliche ´´billig´´ Blinker von Balzer nicht enttäuscht:m


----------



## Schmokk

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> So sah es aus, als ich zu der Stelle die mir schon öfters Glück gebracht hat, kam#t Da zweifelt man natürlich ob was geht..
> in Hüfttiefem Wasser#q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber genau 20uhr und nach gefühlten 200 Würfen gabs nen starken Ruck und einen saftigen Drill,, danach lag die erste Apriltrutte im Kescher und wieder einmal hat mich der angebliche ´´billig´´ Blinker von Balzer nicht enttäuscht:m



Wo war das? Dranske? Das Glück hatten wir auch letzte Woche...


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



Schmokk schrieb:


> Wo war das? Dranske? Das Glück hatten wir auch letzte Woche...



Das Glück eine 48er Forelle zu fangen? 
Das war eine flache Bucht ganz in der Nähe von Wismar...


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Petri zum Fisch und danke für das Bild, hast den absoluten Traum eines Mefo Anglers eingefangen


----------



## Mefo23

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Moin,
War gestern auch los auf ne kurze Session, mit Erfolg.
Von 19:10-20:50 im Wasser gewesen. Leichte Brandung bei 3bft auflandigem Wind. Wasser min. angetrübt. Unterwegs war ich in der hohwachter Bucht. Direkt mit dem 3. Wurf konnte eine 42er meinem rot/schwarzen grizzly trout 22g blinker nicht wiederstehen. Um ca. 08:10 hatte ich nochmal Kontakt, aber war nicht verwertbar. Dann gg. 20:45 wollte ein 40er Leo mit nach Hause, dieser hatte auf einen rot/schwarzen Gladsax gebissen. Ein schöner Abend und das heutige Abendbrot war gesichert ;-)


----------



## Raubfischexpert

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Letztes WE an der Ostsee, eine schöne 74 cm Meerforelle, prall und rund.Köder wie so oft das Teil von mikasolutions WH


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Aber genau 20uhr und nach gefühlten 200 Würfen gabs nen starken Ruck und einen saftigen Drill,, danach lag die erste Apriltrutte im Kescher 

Petri Dicker und schöne Bilder obwohl ich Netze hasse


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

#d





Martyin84 schrieb:


> So sah es aus, als ich zu der Stelle die mir schon öfters Glück gebracht hat, kam#t Da zweifelt man natürlich ob was geht..
> in Hüfttiefem Wasser#q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aber genau 20uhr und nach gefühlten 200 Würfen gabs nen starken Ruck und einen saftigen Drill,, danach lag die erste Apriltrutte im Kescher und wieder einmal hat mich der angebliche ´´billig´´ Blinker von Balzer nicht enttäuscht:m



Petri zum Fang,#6
 die Netze stehen zur Zeit fast überall in der Bucht.#d


----------



## Schmokk

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Das Glück eine 48er Forelle zu fangen?
> Das war eine flache Bucht ganz in der Nähe von Wismar...



Nee... Leider nicht. Hatten nur das "Glück" das uns auch einer die Netze genau vor die Ruten gestellt hatte. 
Da schleppt man alles um Spot, zieht sich um, steht immer Wasser. Und 5 Minuten später kommt Captain Fokko mit seiner Gang und packt einem seine Mistnetze vor die Ruten. Ätzend. Aber naja, so isses nunmal... #q


----------



## Berat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

..... ist es eigentlich sehr schlimm, wenn die schöngeistigen und äußerst Normtreuen mit den vielen Konsonanten und wenigen Vokalen in der Sprache mit ihren Schlauchis und geschlepptem Anker sich in den zum Fischfang bestimmten textilen Flächenerzeugnissen verhaken? Obig abgebildetes Gerät sieht dann aus, wie ´ne dicke Hechtpose beim Abtauchen ... irgendwie ein komischer Anblick ... ich muss die mal fragen, warum die so schlecht sehen können in der Dämmerung .... hmmm


----------



## Hakumator

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Bei mir hat es gestern mal richtig geknallt. hatte mich mit einem Freund zum Feierabendfischen getroffen, erst direkt überm Seegras und später überm Sandriff. Zwei Bisse insgesamt und einen verwandelt, da ging er ab der Kampf. Ein kleines unscheinbares, rosa angehauchtes Fliegenmuster an die Spitze geknotet und 5 Würfe später hats geknallt.
20140403_191639.jpg
chris 005.jpg
Kann mich wohl Meerforelle mäßig in Ruhestand begeben, die wird schwer zu toppen sein. Meine größte überhaupt und das auch noch mit der Fliegenrute:vik:


----------



## Kunde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



Hakumator schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es gestern mal richtig geknallt. hatte mich mit einem Freund zum Feierabendfischen getroffen, erst direkt überm Seegras und später überm Sandriff. Zwei Bisse insgesamt und einen verwandelt, da ging er ab der Kampf. Ein kleines unscheinbares, rosa angehauchtes Fliegenmuster an die Spitze geknotet und 5 Würfe später hats geknallt.
> 20140403_191639.jpg
> chris 005.jpg
> Kann mich wohl Meerforelle mäßig in Ruhestand begeben, die wird schwer zu toppen sein. Meine größte überhaupt und das auch noch mit der Fliegenrute:vik:



wow, schöner kracher!  dickes petri dazu #6


----------



## marcus7

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Meine Fresse |bigeyes ist das ein Ochs!

Dickes Petri dazu .

lg


----------



## HAVSEI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

@Hakumator: Dickes Petri auch von mir ! #6 Kannst du noch "Leistungsangaben" (Größe/ Gewicht) machen?


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Petri zur Dampflok! Die sieht schon nach Kraft auf den Fotos aus! Toller Fisch :m
Ich steh ab Montag Wieder 7 Tage im Wasser, ich hoffe bei mir rappelts auch mal wieder, gerne Ü80...|supergri


----------



## Icha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Bombe! Petri!


----------



## PikeNerd

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Petri, schöner Kracher!!

Nachdem mir letztes WE neben etlichen Nachläufern noch zwei Mefos kurz vorm Kescher ausgestiegen sind, kann ich das natürlich nicht akzeptieren und muss morgen und übermorgen auch wieder in die Wathose 

werde berichten, wünsche allen Mefo-Jägern dieses WE krumme Ruten und eine herrliche Zeit im Wasser 

Beste!
PikeNerd alias MefoManiac


----------



## Hakumator

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



HAVSEI schrieb:


> @Hakumator: Dickes Petri auch von mir ! #6 Kannst du noch "Leistungsangaben" (Größe/ Gewicht) machen?



Kann ich natürlich, glatte 80cm, bei einem Gewicht von 5,3kg.:q


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Petri man - was für ein riesen Holz!#6


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Petri, 

ziemlich schlank aber an der Fliege bestimmt trotzdem ein Erlebnis.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Petri zum Ausnahmefisch!


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

petri. super fisch


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



Findling schrieb:


> Petri,
> 
> ziemlich schlank aber an der Fliege bestimmt trotzdem ein Erlebnis.



ist nun mal kein Heringsfresser...#d
Petri zur 80er


----------



## trutte100

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



janko schrieb:


> ist nun mal kein Heringsfresser...#d
> Petri zur 80er


 
........... nicht jede 80er kann aussehen wie ein "Wasserschwein"!
Klasse Fisch#6
Gruß und TL 
Markus


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



janko schrieb:


> ist nun mal kein Heringsfresser...#d
> Petri zur 80er



Sondern Vegetarier? #d
Ich wiederhole auch gern nochmal: Petri Heil, schöner Fang!
Fisch ist trotzdem schlank.

Und es kann sehr wohl jede Forelle wie ein Wasserschwein aussehen, sie tuen es nur nicht immer.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Ich war dann am Mittwoch Abend auch wieder los. Der Wind legte sich und aus war ein super Sonnenuntergang. Abgesehen davon habe ich viele Meter im Wasser gemacht und so einige "HotSpots" abgefischt, aber die Mefos wollen einfach nicht beißen, nicht einmal einen Anfasser , nichts. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich meinen GNO in die Ostsee geworfen haben. Aber es passierte nichts. Auf dem Rückweg entschloss ich mich dann noch einmal ein paar Würfe zu machen. Wie gesagt der Glaube an Fisch war da , da musste doch was sein bei diesen Bedingungen. Beim dritten Wurf hatte ich einen Stuppser , beim fünften Wurf das gleiche Spiel. Beim achten Wurf der GNO war gerade eingetaucht und ich hatte die ersten Umdrehungen auf der Rolle. Da schlug es ein. Der Fisch sprang sofort aus dem Wasser. Zehn Minuten Drill. Dann Rute gerade, weiter gekurbelt und wieder volle Anspannung. Der Fisch schwamm von links nach rechts eine Kurve und suchte das Weite. Fünf Minuten später lag die Schönheit im Kescher.

 Größe : 78 cm
 Gewicht: 5,3 KG
 Ort: Eckernförder Bucht 

 Ps. Mageninhalt drei Heringe, der größte 23 cm !


----------



## Gothenborger

Da der Tread ja Meerforellenfänge heißt, dürften wir heute eigentlich gar nix posten. Wir sind heute in Dahme derbe verhauen worden. Welle gefühlt 1,20 m und auflandig in Böen circa sieben Windstärken. Nach 2 Stunden haben wir die Sachen wieder eingepackt. Da hat die Natur gesiegt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aesche100

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

@Meerforelle 1959
Großes Petri zum tollen Fang! Wenn das Dauergrinsen abgeebbt ist kannst Du ja vielleicht noch mal ein Foto posten!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Ich war eben auch kurz los und wollte Angeln. Am ersten Platz war ein Angeln nicht möglich. Am zweiten Platz konnte ich nur wenige Meter laufen und kam garnich in den Interessanten Bereich. Hab dann 30 Minuten geangelt und wieder eingepackt. 

BSH.de hatte etwas andere Vorhersagen gemacht, als dann tatsächlich am Wasser waren...

@ Mefo 1959, Petri zur Großen! Hast du noch Fotos davon?


----------



## Hakumator

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



janko schrieb:


> ist nun mal kein Heringsfresser...#d
> Petri zur 80er



Waren keine Heringe in der nähe, hatte sich wohl auf Beutezug ins flache begeben und meine Fliege war das erste was sie zu Gesicht bekommen hatte. Der Magen war leer.


----------



## hugokiel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Mit ein paar Heringen im Magen hätte die auch 6500g oder noch mehr haben können #h


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Petri den beiden Erfolgrreichen zu den schönen Fischen#6
Bei mir gab es gestern und auch am letzten Wochenende rein gar nichts. Nicht mal einen Anfasser oder Nachläufer hatte ich in den insgesamt 9 Stunden, die ich geangelt habe|gr:


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



hugokiel schrieb:


> Mit ein paar Heringen im Magen hätte die auch 6500g oder noch mehr haben können #h



Und wenn sie genug Dorsche gefressen hätte, dann wären sogar 11-13 Kg drin gewesen.


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Petri an alle Fänger #6

Ich war die Woche auch 2 Mal los mit einem Bekannten. Aber war wie immer, null komma nix #q
Na ja, nächsten Samstag geht es nach Langeland. Vlt. geht da mal was #c


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

War gestern gegen 17.00 Uhr mal wieder los.
Bei angesagter Windstärke 3, aber gefühlter 5 aus Ost, ging ne ganze Zeit nichts.
Nasse Klamoten,ein Netz in Sichtweite und ein Boot 100m vor mir, auf dem die Besatzung ihr Glück mit schleppen versuchte, stand ich kurz vor der Resignation.
Doch dan ein Anfasser! Ich war wieder hell wach und meine Hände spürte ich auch wieder.
Hoffnung!
Nach gefühlten weiteren 30 Würfen konnte ich die erste maßige dies Jahr verhaften.
Eine 47er konnte der Polar Magnus als Springerfliege nicht wiederstehen.
Der Magen war sogut wie leer.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Petri windfinder - poste doch mal ein Bild wenn du hast.


----------



## Mefo-Schneider

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Was fürn schei.. Tag!
Nirgends ne trutte, andere wohl auch nicht!

Erst nen fiesen Nachläufer, der ließ sich echt nicht abschütteln!
Nur am schnacken, naja was solls man kann ja nicht alles ABSCHLAGEN, gell|kopfkrat

Dann Loch im Stiefel, geile saugwirkung|bigeyes

Kaum Wasser und brühe, nö nö

Irgendwer was gefangen außer Hering?


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Hab den Galgen heute voll gemacht. |bigeyes
Mefo hab ich auch gesehen. #c

#h


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Ich komme heute aus Süd-Jütland zurück. Eine sehr gemischte Woche mit insgesamt 15 Forellen: 

Kolding-Fjord war enttäuschend, teilweise extrem schlanke Fische, auch wenn die Flossen voll intakt waren. Außerdem behauptet ein recht großer Seehund Teile der Fjord-Küste für sich. 

Genner Bucht hatte ganz gute Fische, allerdings nicht zu viele. 

Halk hatte viele Nachläufer und nur einen Fisch gebracht. 

Einige andere Stellen an Ärösund und kleine Belt brachten kaum Bisse. 

Fazit: Die südlicheren Stellen fischten deutlich besser und die Fische hatten eine bessere Kondition. Fliegenfischen brachte mir erstmals mehr Fische als Spinnfischen.


----------



## Rumpi87

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Hey Hey! Wie läuft's aktuell in weißenhaus und Umgebung? Mein Bruder und ich möchten morgen oder übermorgen unsere ersten Versuche auf Meerforelle versuchen... Hat jemand noch ein paar Tipps für 2 Einsteiger, außer werfen, werfen, werfen, werfen, werfen und werfen? ;-)
Danke schonmal!

Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mefo-Schneider

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Jo, mitzählen beim werfen, werfen........
Alle 1000 Würfe ein Fisch!  #6

Und Petri!!


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



Rumpi87 schrieb:


> Hey Hey! Wie läuft's aktuell in weißenhaus und Umgebung? Mein Bruder und ich möchten morgen oder übermorgen unsere ersten Versuche auf Meerforelle versuchen... Hat jemand noch ein paar Tipps für 2 Einsteiger, außer werfen, werfen, werfen, werfen, werfen und werfen? ;-)
> Danke schonmal!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk


Mein Tip einfach los und werfen werfen werfen und bloss nicht nur von dem was im Internet steht leiten lassen.
Heute sieht es so aus morgen so.Mal sind die Fische da mal nicht Vorhersagen machen da wenig Sinn.Einfach los und ausdauernd fischen viel falsch machen kann man da nicht.
Für allgemeine Fragen zum Mefofischen musst du mal hier oder in anderen Foren lesen oder einen extra Thread mit deinen Fragen aufmachen.


Und was eigentlich noch wichtiger ist.
http://www.meerforelle-und-mehr.de/Kustenknigge/kuestenknigge.html

http://www.first-cast.de/Textdateien/Meerforellenvokabular.html

Mfg Sea-Trout


----------



## Pike-T

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

:vik:Heute morgen in der Kieler Förde einen Grönländer auf eine Fliege gefangen.
Natürlich schwimmt die Hübsche wieder. Aber ich bin so glücklich wieder einen Fisch bekommen zu haben. Viele Grüße


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Vor 4 std #6 langt für den ofen 50cm


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

petri, schönes bild.
im ersten moment dachte ich da liegt eine süsse von 70 plusplus


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Das wer der hammer :q
danke


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Petri an alle Fänger.....

Ich war letzte Woche auch an der Küste,konnte einige Male "silbern",darunter war dieser schöne Fisch...den konnte ich auf Sicht fangen...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Wow, da kommt ja richtig was an Fangmeldungen - und schöne Fische auch noch..

Glückwunsch an die Fänger!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

petri geiler brocken
#6


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Ganz dickes Petri, Arne


----------



## Sebastian8686

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Petri zusammen,
ich war von mi. 2.4- so. 6.4 auf fehmarn unterwegs wg. westlichen winden nur auf der ostküste. gefangen habe ich zwei forellen eine gleich am mi. vormittag 45cm u. am sa. abend ne schöne 65cm. nun mein zusammengefasster bericht.

wann: mittwoch 2.4 
uhrzeit: ca. 10.30 uhr
wo: bojendorf 
wetter: ne 4 aus ost mit teils nord-östlichen böen, bedeckt teils sonnig
köder: spöket 18g kupfer braun helle schattierung orange bauch
margeninhalt : vil. nen teelöffel voll brei
gebissen hat der fisch auf mittlerer distanz ca. 30-40m, 
gefischt habe ich von 8.00- 11.30 uhr sonst kein anfasser kein nachläufer.


wann: samstag 5.4
uhrzeit: ca 19.00 uhr 
wo: wallnau letzter platz vorm naturschutzgebiet 
wetter: 3-4 aus ost süd-süd-ost relativ bedeckt keine nennenswerten sonnenstrahlen
köder: silver arrow 24g schwarz/rot
margeninhalt: 7 tobis + 2 esslöffel voll brei
gebissen hat der fisch auf vollter distanz aufgrund der südlichen welle kann ich die entfernung nicht genau einschätzen, kein anfasser kein nachläufer.

dies waren die einzigsten beiden fisch kontakte die ich im o.g zeitraum hatte. springen sehen habe ich 2 fische bei anderen angleren habe ich 3 fische von 40-55 cm gesehen gehört habe ich von zwei weiteren forellen der 60 + klasse wobei eine nach dem biss ausgestiegen ist und die andere quasi ausem kescher gesprungen sein soll.

für mich wars ein schöner saison auftakt und dadurch das ich am kommenden wochenende zeit habe und mein onkel auch mit von der partie ist fahr ich mit ihm hoch. mal schauen ob die fische im laufe der woch noch etwas agieler werden und das wasser vil. noch etwas wärmer wird. hatte zweimal gemessen 6,3-6,6. grad.
gefischt habe ich die beastmaster in 2,70m. 10-30g und ne 3000 twinpower sfc mit ner 0,13mm pp 
das bild von der kleineren is auf´m handy weil der kamara akku leer war, irgendwie find ich das mini usb kabel grad nicht, wenn ich´s finde gibts das zweite bild.

wünsche allen eine schöne woche grüße aus dem schaumburger land


----------



## Albert.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Hallo an alle und Petri an alle Fänger,
bin vor drei Jahren zum Angeln gekommen und genau so lang fasziniert mich die Meerforellenangelei.
Einmal im Jahr dann geht´s los. Dieses Jahr für 6 Tage auf Rügen.
Meine erste und zweite:q habe ich endlich fangen können.
Die erste hatte knapp Maß und schwimmt wieder. Die zweite hatte 61 cm und 2,4  Kilo.
Krass, diese Stunden, Tage am Wasser und dann Biss, oder doch nicht? Doch...
Wir hatten zu dritt noch 2 unter Maß die alle wieder schwimmen.
Den Fisch gab es dann am Abend mit Butter und Frühlingszwiebeln,in Alufolie, am Strand.


----------



## Albert.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Und noch ein Bild


----------



## Albert.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Moin, 
erster Tag der Mefo Woche ist Geschichte....bis 16:00 Uhr lief heute bei besten Bedingungen garnix...doch dann ein fetter  Nachläufer bis vor die Füße! Und weg...
Macht nix, weitermachen! Ne halbe Stunde später wieder Nachläufer von ca 65 cm! Nachdem der Blinker aus dem Wasser war, kauerte sich die Trutte an einen Stein...Ich lass den Blinker nochmal plumsen - sofort Attacke, ohne richtig zu beißen...Das ganze wiederholte sich noch 2 x bis der Fisch das Weite suchte...Danach mit Herzrasen erstmal aus dem Wasser, wat mampfen! 
Gestärkt ging es zurück ins Wasser, etwa 20 m links vom alten Platz. Werf die Stelle an, wo die Trutte mich geärgert hat  - Blinker berührt das Wasser und Kawumm, Einschlag ...
Hier das Ergebnis:







Ob es der selbe Fisch war, der mich zuvor geärgert hat? 
Weiß der Geier....
Dann gabs als Zugabe kurz vor Licht aus noch diese hier:






Die Fische maßen 62 und 51 cm! 
Ein schöner Einstand, so kann es weiter gehen!


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Petri Meister - schöne Fische und tolle Story.


----------



## Derreimerle

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Ein  Paar schöne Dorsche gabs beim abendlichen Spinnfischen...7 Waren es am  Ende  und mein Persönliches Highligt war dieses Schöne Silberene Gold  aus der Ostsee.. seht selbst  46 cm Pures Silber :l


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Glückwunsch und ehrliches Petri nach Ki*HL*  #6#6


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Moin. Ich war gestern Abend noch kurz an meinem Hausstrand und konnte Fisch zu mir nach Hause einladen. Gefangen um ca 20 Uhr. 
Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## Derreimerle

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und ehrliches Petri nach Ki*HL*  #6#6


Danke schön, beantworte mal lieber meine pn aufm sh forum:mschöne grüsse an die Marzipan stadt


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Petri allen Fängern.#6
Es ist wie jedes Jahr. Wenn ich im Urlaub beim Ski fahren bin, dann knallt es an der Küste. Vorher, wenn ich selbst los kann, beisst nix.#q
Ich gönne es euch aber natürlich trotzdem. Macht weiter so, lässt mir aber auch noch eine drin:q


----------



## mefo81

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Am Wochenende geht es endlich los auf Als in DK. Petri allen und nur der köder im Wasser fängt!


----------



## reloop34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

*hallo , könnte ich evtl. Glück haben mit MefoFänge ? 
fahre samstag richtung Hvide sande nordseeseite ...
geht evtl. was an der küste... Skjern au ist bekannt 

frag nur ob sich lohnt die spinnrute einzupacken ? 

danke im voraus #h
*


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Noch ein Nachtrag vom Dienstag.
War nach der Arbeit nochmal kurz an meinem Lieblingssatrand. Auf dem ersten Kilometer wenig welle, glasklares Wasser :r Also einen etwas längeren Fußmarsch in Kauf genommen und ab un den Wind (5 west). An einem bekannten "Riff" angekommen beste Bedingungen (Wasser relativ trübe, etwas Welle, Sonne) #6 Also ab auf die Windseite. Beim dritten Wurf dann 15 Meter vor mir ein Biß :q Nach einem schönen Drill konnte ich die silberne Schönheit dann sicher landen :vik: Wurde auch Zeit |uhoh:
54 cm, gewogen habe ich sie nicht (war aber gut genährt). Liegt schon gesalzen in der Küche und kommt gleich in die Pfanne |jump:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Petri Dirk! #6
Wurde wirklich Zeit bei dir. #6
Kommt mir der Stein bekannt vor!? |kopfkrat :q
Ich wünsche euch einen guten Appetit! #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

petri zur schönheit


----------



## outang

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

.......


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Petri Dirk zur hart erkämpften Schönheit - war das "Walroß" zu sehen?


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Dank Euch für die Glückwünsche :k
Wurde wirklich mal Zeit.

Wahrscheinlich wird es diese Saison auch meine letzte sein :c
Sitze gerade mit einem mächtig verstauchten Sprunggelenk zu Hause |gr:

@Rolf: Es war nicht bei Deiner "Badewanne" sonder noch weiter westlich |rolleyes


----------



## Berat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Bülk, 9.4.14, ca 19:30h, Silber 56 cm, auf Spöket Orange/Weiß, ca. 30m vor der Buhne, direkt nach dem Auftreffen auf der Wasseröberfläche genommen ... ordentlicher Wind schräg von vorn ... trübes Wasser. Nachdem mir der Motor ausgefallen war, musste ich am 4. Tag des Aufenthaltes in Bülk mit der Watbüx los, was auch nicht schlechter ging, als vom Boot zu fischen.
Nachtrag: Am 6.4. habe ich vor Stohl (vom Boot aus in Ufernähe) eine Dicke versemmelt, weil ich zu doof war, beim Schleppen nach dem Schnurlassen die Rücklaufsprerre wieder zu aktivieren .... tja ... tschüss bis zum nächsten Mal ... ich hoffe, wir sehen uns !


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Dank Euch für die Glückwünsche :k
> Wurde wirklich mal Zeit.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich wird es diese Saison auch meine letzte sein :c
> Sitze gerade mit einem mächtig verstauchten Sprunggelenk zu Hause |gr:
> 
> @Rolf: Es war nicht bei Deiner "Badewanne" sonder noch weiter westlich |rolleyes



Och Mensch, Dirk. #d
Dann muß ich ja die Mefos jetzt für dich mit fangen. :q
Dennoch wünsche ich dir eine gute Genesung! |pftroest:#6

TL
Rolf   #h


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Noch ein Nachtrag vom Dienstag.
> War nach der Arbeit nochmal kurz an meinem Lieblingssatrand. Auf dem ersten Kilometer wenig welle, glasklares Wasser :r Also einen etwas längeren Fußmarsch in Kauf genommen und ab un den Wind (5 west). An einem bekannten "Riff" angekommen beste Bedingungen (Wasser relativ trübe, etwas Welle, Sonne) #6 Also ab auf die Windseite. Beim dritten Wurf dann 15 Meter vor mir ein Biß :q Nach einem schönen Drill konnte ich die silberne Schönheit dann sicher landen :vik: Wurde auch Zeit |uhoh:
> 54 cm, gewogen habe ich sie nicht (war aber gut genährt). Liegt schon gesalzen in der Küche und kommt gleich in die Pfanne |jump:



Ist ja 'n Ding. Der selbe Tag, die gleiche Rute, augenscheinlich die gleiche Rolle und die Fische könnten auch, bis auf die Punkte, Zwillinge sein :q.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

@röhde
was für ne Rute fischt ihr denn da?


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Daiwa Infinty-Q / IFQ1062MHFS-AD Seatrout


----------



## spöket308

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Heute von 06:00 - 10:00h ganz allein am Strand. Wetter: neblig, später sonnig und Wind mit 2-3Bft aus SW. Wasser: klar, leichte Welle. 

Kurz vor Feierabend dann 6 Fische in 15 min, alle um die 50ig. 
Zwei entnommen, Rest schwimmt wieder. 
Davor und danach kein Fisch gesehen.

Viel Erfolg euch allen.


----------



## Frühaufsteher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



spöket308 schrieb:


> Heute von 06:00 - 10:00h ganz allein am Strand. Wetter: neblig, später sonnig und Wind mit 2-3Bft aus SW. Wasser: klar, leichte Welle.
> 
> Kurz vor Feierabend dann 6 Fische in 15 min, alle um die 50ig.
> Zwei entnommen, Rest schwimmt wieder.
> Davor und danach kein Fisch gesehen.
> 
> 
> Viel Erfolg euch allen.





Petri zu den schönen Fischen, da hat sich das frühe Aufstehen ja  gelohnt. Ich finde es auch ganz vorbildlich, das nicht gnadenlos alles  abknüppelt wird was maßig ist. 

Beste Grüße und ein Petri auch an die anderen Fänger
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Allen Fängern ein ehrliches großes Petri !!!!!

Ich hoffe das ich in den nächsten 15 Tagen endlich auch mal die Zeit finde in diesem Jahr ans Wasser zu kommen !


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Nachdem gegen 03:30 Uhr der Wecker mich wieder aus dem - kurzen - Schlaf gerissen hat, ging es ab an die Küste.
Zwischendurch ein obligatorischer Stop an einer Raststätte auf "Kaffee mit BoWu". 
Gegen 06:15 Uhr stand ich dann im Wasser. Leichter Wind aus W mit 1 bf. Wasser klar bis leicht getrübt. Köder waren altbewährte "Sandaalimitate"! Nach der ersten halben Stunde konnte ich bereits 2 Fische verzeichnen. Nee #d keine Meerforellen. Auch keine Dorsche. #d
Große Sandaale. :q
Dabei hatte ich aber noch ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art. Eigentlich ein "Abklatsch" von der Tour zur selben Zeit am selben Ort im letzten Jahr.
Bei dem Kontakt mit dem 2. Sandaal sah ich, als der Köder etwa 5 m vor mir war plötzlich eine Bugwelle. Gleichzeitig ein kräftiger "Einschlag" in der Rute und der Sandaal war sprichwörtlich um einen Kopf kürzer. |bigeyes
So konnte es weiter gehen. Tat es aber leider nicht. #d Bis um 11:00 Uhr keinen weiteren Fischkontakt mehr. Ein anderer Angler hatte eine 48-er gefangen und ein anderer Angler berichtete vom Fang einer 80-er vom Vortag. Nutzte mir aber wenig.
Eine Anmerkung noch! |znaika:
Liebe Bootsfahrer. Auch ich bin gerne mit dem Boot oder mit dem BB unterwegs. Wenn allerdings so ein Nebel herrscht wie an diesem Vormittag, dann sollte man ohne "Navigationshiflsmittel" sich nicht auf´s Wasser begeben. #d
Zweimal war ein Boot nur knapp 30 m vor mir! #d
DAS MUSS NICHT SEIN!!!

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Nachdem gegen 03:30 Uhr der Wecker mich wieder aus dem - kurzen - Schlaf gerissen hat, ging es ab an die Küste.
> Zwischendurch ein obligatorischer Stop an einer Raststätte auf "Kaffee mit BoWu".
> Gegen 06:15 Uhr stand ich dann im Wasser. Leichter Wind aus W mit 1 bf. Wasser klar bis leicht getrübt. Köder waren altbewährte "Sandaalimitate"! Nach der ersten halben Stunde konnte ich bereits 2 Fische verzeichnen. Nee #d keine Meerforellen. Auch keine Dorsche. #d
> Große Sandaale. :q
> Dabei hatte ich aber noch ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art. Eigentlich ein "Abklatsch" von der Tour zur selben Zeit am selben Ort im letzten Jahr.
> Bei dem Kontakt mit dem 2. Sandaal sah ich, als der Köder etwa 5 m vor mir war plötzlich eine Bugwelle. Gleichzeitig ein kräftiger "Einschlag" in der Rute und der Sandaal war sprichwörtlich um einen Kopf kürzer. |bigeyes
> So konnte es weiter gehen. Tat es aber leider nicht. #d Bis um 11:00 Uhr keinen weiteren Fischkontakt mehr. Ein anderer Angler hatte eine 48-er gefangen und ein anderer Angler berichtete vom Fang einer 80-er vom Vortag. Nutzte mir aber wenig.
> Eine Anmerkung noch! |znaika:
> Liebe Bootsfahrer. Auch ich bin gerne mit dem Boot oder mit dem BB unterwegs. Wenn allerdings so ein Nebel herrscht wie an diesem Vormittag, dann sollte man ohne "Navigationshiflsmittel" sich nicht auf´s Wasser begeben. #d
> Zweimal war ein Boot nur knapp 30 m vor mir! #d
> DAS MUSS NICHT SEIN!!!
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf #h


 
Schade, Rolf ... na, dann klappts vielleicht beim nächsten Mal!#6
Wenn Du die Woche doch noch da bist, dann melde Dich mal, dann versuchen wir es zusammen!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

...hatte einen schönen Tag an der Küste,zwei U Fische schwimmen wieder...diese beiden haben ein Rendezvous mit mir.....








*TL&Petri*


----------



## Krabat_11

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Aber meine lässt Du bitte dirnnen 

TL
Hauke



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Och Mensch, Dirk. #d
> Dann muß ich ja die Mefos jetzt für dich mit fangen. :q
> Dennoch wünsche ich dir eine gute Genesung! |pftroest:#6
> 
> TL
> Rolf   #h


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

@Mr.Drillinger,

Petri zu den schönen Fischen - bist du eigentlich auch mal Schneider?#6

Was fischt du da für einen Stock? (bin noch auf der Suche...)


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

...klar,oft genug bin ich das tapfere *Schneiderlein* !!!
Die Rute ist eine Tailwalk Salty Shape "Shore Stick" S106M (3,20m 15-45gr. Wfg.)......


----------



## A-tom-2

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Ein anderer Angler hatte eine 48-er gefangen und ein anderer Angler berichtete vom Fang einer 80-er vom Vortag.
> Zweimal war ein Boot nur knapp 30 m vor mir


Das mit der 48'er könnte ich gewesen sein 
Bei der Saisontreppe hätte ich im Nebel beinahe ein Schlauchboot abgeworfen - kurz nachdem wir uns unterhalten haben. Die sind dann in deine Richtung weiter gefahren. So dicht unter Land rechnet man damit ja nicht ...

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## Berat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Photo zum Fisch vom 11.4.  ..... im Selfie-Knipsen bin ich nicht so gut, ich weiß ...


----------



## Berat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



A-tom-2 schrieb:


> Das mit der 48'er könnte ich gewesen sein
> Bei der Saisontreppe hätte ich im Nebel beinahe ein Schlauchboot abgeworfen ..
> Niels



 ..... also falls mich mal jemand im Schlauchboot abwerfen sollte (kommt ja vor) ... bemühe ich mich, aber im Drill bin ich eher lahm, da ich mit meiner alten Schulter im kalten Wasser keine explosiven Fluchten mehr hinbekomme ... tut mir leid ...


----------



## A-tom-2

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



Berat schrieb:


> ..... also falls mich mal jemand im Schlauchboot abwerfen sollte (kommt ja vor) ... bemühe ich mich, aber im Drill bin ich eher lahm, da ich mit meiner alten Schulter im kalten Wasser keine explosiven Fluchten mehr hinbekomme ... tut mir leid ...


Inzwischen kann ich auch drüber lachen aber am Sa. waren ca. 30m Sichtweite und das Boot war wirklich nicht zu sehen. Nicht auszudenken, was hätte passieren können, wenn jemand getroffen worden wäre...
Deshalb kann ich mefohunter84's Appell an die Bootsfahrer nur unterstützen. Etwas weiter draußen gibts auch Fische und es kommt nicht zu solch gefährlichen Situationen.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Aber meine lässt Du bitte dirnnen
> 
> TL
> Hauke



Wird gemacht Hauke. #6


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



A-tom-2 schrieb:


> Das mit der 48'er könnte ich gewesen sein
> Bei der Saisontreppe hätte ich im Nebel beinahe ein Schlauchboot abgeworfen - kurz nachdem wir uns unterhalten haben. Die sind dann in deine Richtung weiter gefahren. So dicht unter Land rechnet man damit ja nicht ...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Niels



Hallo Niels, |wavey:

hatte ich mir fast gedacht, allerdings wollte ich dich nicht unbedingt nach der Boardtzugehörigkeit fragen. Hattest ja einen starken Begleiter bei dir. :q
Aber wie gesagt. Ich hatte es mir schon gedacht. #6
Bei dem Wetter konnten die Boote ja nicht weiter raus, da sie sonst das Ufer ja nicht mehr gesehen hätten.
Außer den Schwimmwesten #6 war wohl keinerlei Sicherheitsausrüstung, sicher nicht mal ein Kompaß, mit an Bord! |uhoh: #d

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## Berat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

.... bei 30 m Sichtweite mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee mmmhhhhhh  .. ich habe meine GPS-Ansteuerungspunkte jeweils 120-150 m vor den jeweiligen Landungspunkten ... bei Sichtweiten unter 100 m freiwillig im Boot auf der Ostsee herumspuken, da würde ich trotz GPS ein bisschen weinerlich ... als intellektuelle  Grundlage der Expedition der hier in Rede stehenden Schlauchbootinsassen könnte eine Mischung aus einer erfrischend unerschrockenen Humboldtschen Geisteshaltung gepaart mit Mut, einer überdurchschnittlichen Intelligenz und Tapferkeit in den Blick geraten ... oder eben möglicherweise auch die Abwesenheit gewisser Eigenschaften ... ist ja auch ganz schön ... so völlig unbeschwert .... fehlt uns total vergeistigten, nachdenklich-ängstlichen Typen doch irgendwie machmal ... . und wir kommen mit unserer vorsichtig zaudernden Haltung auch nicht in die Tagesschau, während die genannten Exploranten hier einen deutlich besseren Startplatz haben dürften ...


----------



## A-tom-2

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> hatte ich mir fast gedacht, allerdings wollte ich dich nicht unbedingt nach der Boardtzugehörigkeit fragen.


ist doch schön, wenn man sich auch mal real-life begegnet 



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Hattest ja einen starken Begleiter bei dir. :q


Mein Fiete kommt immer mit - außer wenn ich auf die Ostsee rausschipper. Er hat sich so schön ans angeln gewöhnt, wartet geduldig und versucht nicht mehr den Köder zu apportieren. 



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter konnten die Boote ja nicht weiter raus, da sie sonst das Ufer ja nicht mehr gesehen hätten.


Stimmt schon, da ist es vermutlich wirklich besser, sie bleiben dicht unter Land. Glücklicherweise sind die Tage mit so dichtem Nebel ja eher selten.

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Petri allen Fängern #6

@Rolf: Schade daß "fast" nix ging, aber Du kennet ja meine Einstellung. Immer wieder versuchen, irgendwann bleibt was hängen :q

Zu den Bootfahrern kann man nur sagen: lebensmüde. #d
Und wenn dann was passiert kann ich mir im besten Fall wieder das Geheule auf der Intensivstation anhören |sagnix

Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch allen eine weitere erfolgreiche Saison. Für mich ist vorläufig leider Schluß. Meine Sportverletzung ist doch schlimmer als befürchtet und ich darf  das Bein mind. 6 Wochen nicht belasten #q
Also bis zur nächsten Saison #h


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Männer was geht auf und bei Fehmarn,bin ab Ostersonntag endlich mal wieder an der Küste,gern auch als PN,Petri Allen und erfolgreiche Feiertage schonmal,wird ja an manchen Stränden wieder mit Nummer ziehen glaub ich#h


----------



## shad

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Moin moin, hat dieses Jahr schon jemand Kontakt zu Hornhechten gehabt?


----------



## david.jamal

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Jeep, das Schnabeltier ist leider schon da|uhoh:


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Werde Morgen und Übermorgen Schnabeltiere verjagen... Wünscht mir viel Glück dabei, es ist die letzte Session bevor es wieder den Hechten an den Kragen geht..


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

hab heute auf Fehmarn weder Schnabler noch Blanke gesehen,aber ne mächtige Welle und ein Wasserhündchen,morgen Angriff da die Osterangler ja wieder arbeiten dürfen:q:q:q#h


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Nordostküste Fehmarns hat zu viel Welle und ich kein Auto


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

gestern 21uhr 30  43cm 
alulatten sind da


----------



## Andreas2984

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen ob wir nächste Woche noch Chance auf Meerforelle in der Brandung vor Rügen haben? Danke!


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Nein. Nächste woche haben die alle betriebsurlaub.


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

@ Anreas2984: Die Chance besteht immer...rund ums Jahr! Die Wahrscheinlichkeit nimmt mit dem Auftreten der  Hornis nur erheblich ab. Wenn du nicht viel Zeit hast, leg deine Versuche in den Abend und fische bis in die Dunkelheit! Wenn du noch Anfänger bist in Sachen Mefo, kauf dir nen GNO oder Snaps in rot-schwarz und dann werfen, werfen, werfen...und werfen!


----------



## Andreas2984

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Danke, das ist doch mal eine Aussage!


----------



## Krabat_11

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



david.jamal schrieb:


> Jeep, das Schnabeltier ist leider schon da|uhoh:



Oh je, und ich komme erst in 10 Tagen an die Küste....
Wenn früh morgens und spät abends nix auf Mefo geht, dann habe ich wenigstens tagsüber nen paar Hornis. So gehe ich dann wenigstens nicht leer aus....


----------



## paling

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> gestern 21uhr 30  43cm
> alulatten sind da
> Anhang anzeigen 217544



ja stimmt auch in Fehmarn,hatte heute eine zu Lütte Silberne:r


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Oh je, und ich komme erst in 10 Tagen an die Küste....
> Wenn früh morgens und spät abends nix auf Mefo geht, dann habe ich wenigstens tagsüber nen paar Hornis. So gehe ich dann wenigstens nicht leer aus....


Eben und Hornis machen an leichtem Gerät doch auch Spaß finde ich zumindest.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

moinsen,
mal ne frage...

...ist das n absteiger???:q:q:q

verrückt, wie früh die brassen und plötzen sich in diesem jahr an die küste wagen...


----------



## A-tom-2

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

@observer gefunden oder geangelt? ;-)


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

@ Observer: Petri. Das ist ja mal ein fetter Absteiger. Lachs oder Mefo  ? Der gegabelte Schwanz spricht für Lachs   !


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

stimmt, ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen...muss ein lachs sein:k
geilo


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Lol, fettes Petri zum Küstenbrassen^^


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

petri tom. mögest du weiter diesen erfolg haben.:q:q:q


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Petri in die Runde !!!!!

Ein paar Worte....ich war ein paar Tage auf der schönen Insel Mön.Die Bedingungen waren sehr hart,ständiger Wind aus Ost,stark eingetrübtes Wasser......nachdem ich zahlreiche Kliometer gefressen habe,mir die Hände blutig gekurbelt habe,ich das Salz der Ostsee geschmeckt habe,der Sturm über mich hinweg tobte...hatte Petrus ein Einsehen...er schickte Sonne,klarte das Wasser auf...und es machte BÄÄMM...und die Rute war mehrfach krumm.....konnte an meinem PB etwas schrauben,es gab zwei TOP Kirschen.

















TL&Petri


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

ja....da kann man nur ein neidisches, fettes, petri sagen. ...glückwunsch und geile fotos wie immer


----------



## Tino34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Schöne Wuchtbrummen, Petri Heil


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

#6top


----------



## Derreimerle

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Heute habe ich ein  Erlebnis gehabt worüber man sich  nur bedingt freuen kann. 
Gleich komme ich dazu.
Nachdem dem ich heute Morgen um 6,30 Uhr meine Frau zur arbeit gefahren  habe. Ging es auch für mich los, ab zur arbeit bis  09.00 – 13Uhr .  Nachdem ich Feierabend gemacht hab , ging es zum Einkaufen und zu einem  Schwedischen Möbelhaus (schnell Gardinen Halterung kaufen) . Nebenbei  wollten wir in einem Angelgeschäft in Schwentinental meine Bestellte  Watthose abholen. Nachdem ich das Packet geöffnet habe, stellte sich  dabei heraus das fälschlicherweise Wattstiefel bestellt worden sind.  Dies war mein Glück ,bei  dem Haus gibt es zurzeit eine Watthose von  Behr für 55€.Nachdem die Eingepackt wurde kam mir in den Sinn ,noch mal  angeln zugehen.
Meine Frau gab mir den Segen Loszufahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.Nachdem  das Schlafzimmer schnell noch mal durchgestrichen wurde ging es auch  schon los. Mein Zielort war Laboe . Ich stellte fest, das auf der  Dampferbrücke schon einige Petri-Jünger dort waren.. naja dann ab zum  Strandabschnitt, letztes mal hat’s dort ja auch mit den Dorschen  geklappt.

Wurf 1….. Mein Schwarz /rot gepunkteter  Snap fliegt ca. 80-100 Meter  weit raus ... Grundkontakt ... Kurbeln.. abstoppen  so wie man es kennt…  kein Fischkontakt

Wurf 2 … Der Snap fliegt und fliegt … Kurbeln, kurbeln  absinken lassen  ... Moment da war doch was.. ein kurzer Anfasser beim Anschlag nicht  gehakt 

Dann kam der Dritte Wurf.. Mein Schwarzer gepunkteter Snap fliegt und  fliegt .. Platsch da ist er im Wasser, nach Kurzer zeit denke ich ..  hmmm wieso ist dieser noch nicht auf dem Grund.. Ich Kurbelte 2  Umdrehungen und dann war stopp ,es ging nix mehr .. Hänger verdammt das  erklärt einiges.. 
Moment mal die sehr feste Bremse fängt an zu surren… mir reisst es fast die Rute aus der Hand.. Halt Stopp das ist kein Hänger! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das  Adrenalin steigt und steigt … ich war sehr damit beschäftigt die Rute  zu halten.. Meine Shimano Scimitar war mittlerweile komplett  durchgebogen und die Bremse surrte und surrte .. in einem Kurzen Moment  war kurz Pause ,genau diesen Moment wollte ich nutzen… Bremse weiter  aufdrehen… genau in diesem Moment zog sie wieder an und es kam was  kommen musste … Der fordere Teil  meines Flurocarbon ist Gerissen ….
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nach 10 weiteren Würfen habe ich Zusammengepackt und bin ziemlich bedient…


----------



## nxxkxxlxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

1. Dein angeblicher "snaps" war ein "falkfish gno". 
2. Lass die u boote der HDW in ruhe...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

gestern abend 50cm


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Hallo Andre,
Petri du Teppichmonster.....
Gruß
Wolle


----------



## lax0341

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

War am Freitag mit einem Kumpel westlich von Rostock unterwegs.
Einen grossen Horni gefangen  und irgendwas dickes ist nach kurzem Drill wieder
ausgestiegen.  Mein Kumpel und die anderen Angler , die wir getroffen haben ,
hatten nichts.
Aber der Thread heisst ja eigentlich " Meerforellenfänge "....


----------



## Dr.Hook75

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

:vik:
Voller Erfolg mein Freund! 
Bilder sind super geworden. Fettes Petri aus der Heimat.




Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde !!!!!
> 
> Ein paar Worte....ich war ein paar Tage auf der schönen Insel Mön.Die Bedingungen waren sehr hart,ständiger Wind aus Ost,stark eingetrübtes Wasser......nachdem ich zahlreiche Kliometer gefressen habe,mir die Hände blutig gekurbelt habe,ich das Salz der Ostsee geschmeckt habe,der Sturm über mich hinweg tobte...hatte Petrus ein Einsehen...er schickte Sonne,klarte das Wasser auf...und es machte BÄÄMM...und die Rute war mehrfach krumm.....konnte an meinem PB etwas schrauben,es gab zwei TOP Kirschen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL&Petri


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

wieder tolle Fische, Erlebnisse und Fotos,.
DANKE an alle dafür!
KLASSE!


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Fettes Petri Arne - 

und das kommt der besagten "Mutter aller Mefos" doch schon ziemlich nahe.

Freut mich echt das es auch Kollegen gibt die was fangen.

Gruss Henryk


----------



## Krabat_11

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> gestern abend 50cm
> Anhang anzeigen 217716
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 217717



Schöne Fische - sag mal, wann schläfst Du eigentlich?
Alles Nachtfänge - oder?

Gruss und TL
Hauke


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



observer schrieb:


> moinsen,
> mal ne frage...
> 
> ...ist das n absteiger???:q:q:q
> 
> verrückt, wie früh die brassen und plötzen sich in diesem jahr an die küste wagen...



Hallo Tom, dein neuer Zielfisch


----------



## Jerkwolf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Passt zwar nich ganz in den Trööt 
aber ich hab da mal auf Fyn eine von den
1Mio geflüchteten Rinbows verhaftet. Fehlen nur 
noch 999999. Schöne Tage und etliche kleine Mefo's, leider.
Sonnige Stunden!


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



Jerkwolf schrieb:


> Passt zwar nich ganz in den Trööt
> aber ich hab da mal auf Fyn eine von den
> 1Mio geflüchteten Rinbows verhaftet. Fehlen nur
> noch 999999. Schöne Tage und etliche kleine Mefo's, leider.
> Sonnige Stunden!



Petri zum schönen Fisch!#6
 Wo warst du auf Fyn?


----------



## Jerkwolf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Danke, wir waren bei Assens. 
Ich hab nich nie soooo viele kleine Mefo's gesehen |bigeyes!!!
Das kann je bombig werden die nächste Jahre. :vik:


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



Jerkwolf schrieb:


> Danke, wir waren bei Assens.
> Ich hab nich nie soooo viele kleine Mefo's gesehen |bigeyes!!!
> Das kann je bombig werden die nächste Jahre. :vik:


Das hört sich ja gut an. Werd im Oktober ein paar Tage in den Norden der Insel.
Letztes Jahr waren wir mitte März da und wir wurden kalt erwischt.(Schneestürme und Minusgrade)#q
Hoffe dieses Jahr auf Petrus


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder los an ne Küst. :q
Wind war ab 17:00 Uhr in der Wismarer Bucht mit Stärke 2 bf aus NNO prophezeit. Bis 16:30 Uhr stimmte das gerade so. Klares Wasser, etliches an Kraut unterwegs.  Könnte besser sein, dachte ich mir. Hornhechte waren nur sporadisch aktiv. Was soll´s. Los geht, dachte ich mir. Neben mir stand schon ein Angler mit 2 Mefos am Band. Nach gut 15 Minuten kam die 3. dazu. Petri unbekannterweise an dieser Stelle noch mal dazu. #6
Er verließ dann das Wasser und trat die Heimreise an. Bis dahin wehte noch das besagte Lüftchen. Dann schlief der Wind vollends ein. Das blieb auch bis 21:30 Uhr so. Was soll ich sagen. NULL Kontakt! |uhoh:#d
Andere Angler hatten auch nichts. Die Fische hatte der Mitstreiter in knapp 30 Minuten bekommen. Ich hoffte in der Dämmerung noch auf Dorsche, aber auch damit "Fehlanzeige". 
Dennoch hatte der Trip was schönes. Faszinierende Farbspiele nach dem untergehen der Sonne. Ich stand auf einem Stein und genoss gut 10 Minuten diese Stimmung. Einfach herrlich! :q

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## A-tom-2

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> ... Was soll ich sagen. NULL Kontakt! |uhoh:#d


so war es auch gestern in A'hoop - keine Hornhechte, keine Mefo, kein Dorsch - nicht mal Kraut 
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, hatten die anderen Angler auch nichts.


----------



## prion

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Gestern Abend bei Rostock kam ein Trupp halbstarker Dorsche unter Land, pünktlich zum Sonnenuntergang, 2 Mitte 40ger habe ich mitgenommen, standen gut im Futter. Bei dem Wetter ein tolles sommerliches Naturerlebnis... eine kleine Mefo nach Fliegen springen sehen


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Petri Euch allen #h
Ich sitze mit meinem dicken Huf immer noch zu Hause und kann nur neidisch mitlesen :c


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Moin,

habe gestern mein Glück auf Fehmarn versucht. Viel Kraut, das war echt nervig, aber immerhing 2 maßige Meerforellen. Die Hornhechte haben das Kommando noch nicht übernommen, 3 Stück blieben dann aber doch hängen.

Beste GRüße
Tobias


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

hatte am 30.4. auch noch ne lütte und kein schnabeltier in sicht....


----------



## Mefomaik

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April 2014*

Dies Jahr ist wohl schwierig hatte bis jetz nur 2kleine maßige(Rügen & auf Fyn),und eine kleine in Kühlungsborn...war bissl enttäuscht!Versuchs im Herbst wohl erst wider geziehlt...

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire X mit Tapatalk


----------

